# Promenea Questions



## Grandma M (Feb 14, 2007)

Will anyone who grows promenea help me with some info?

How often do they bloom?
How long do the blooms last?
What kind of light do they need?
Are they difficult to keep alive?
Any other info would be helpful.
Thanks in advance.

Grandma


----------



## Cinderella (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi. I only have ONE so that is all I have to base it on. Not hard to keep alive but mine gets a lot of brown tips, not sure if it is fertilizer burn or some other reason. Someone suggested growing it cooler but I have not tried it. Mine has only bloomed once so far and it bloomed for a month but I didn't keep it in optimal light the whole time because I wanted to display it. It puts out new growths like crazy so I will see if those bloom.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 14, 2007)

Cinderella

Thanks for the info. Do you know what amount of light they prefer? I have a little one in bloom but I bought it in bloom. It is prom 'guttata' it's yellow with faint brown spots. I have it with my paphs now. Do you think that light is right or should it have more. I could put it with my catts.

I found that they are thirsty little buggers. 

Thanks again. This is a new one for me.

Grandma


----------



## Cinderella (Feb 15, 2007)

I grow it with paphs and phals. They are thirsty little buggers!


----------

